# Presenting... Haley!



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's Haley at 5 weeks old. It's her first day in her new forever home!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's a little video of Haley playing with her new favorite toy... a washcloth. LOL!


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 29, 2006)

WHAT A CUTIE!! Wow...Harper sure got a cute little girlfriend!!


----------



## BunnyLover (Jun 29, 2006)

Awww! Congratulations! She is so adorable. I love her ears! Maybe they'll stay that way. I can't wait to see her and Harper together...

Haley and Harper sitting in a tree. K-I-S-S-I-N-G. Hehe! :heart::mrsthumper::heart:

Lissa


----------



## Haley (Jun 29, 2006)

Awww. She is so darling! I also love her name  Keep the pics coming! I cant wait to see her and Harper together...did he see her yet??

-Haley


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 30, 2006)

so cute!!! cant wait to see more of her!:bunnyheart


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Jun 30, 2006)

Haley's so tiny! Cute and curious. She'll get away with murder. :happydancePost more pictures?


----------



## Lis (Jun 30, 2006)

Aww how cute! I think she may go on my bunny Knapping :zoro:list for Thump to play with.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 30, 2006)

She's beautiful!! I'm sure Harper thanks you for finding him such a gorgeous gal!!


----------



## cookie2006 (Jun 30, 2006)

Awww, she's beautiful!!! I love her ears! Harper is a lucky boy!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 30, 2006)

Haley is such a little grass hog, she's done went through another pile within a few hours! 

We had to make some adjustments in her cage last night. She decided that instead of using the bedding in her litter pan to go potty on, she would eat it instead. Now, she uses her litter box WONDERFULLY, but eating the bedding is a biiiggg no-no, considering it is cardboard chips.

So, until she gets a little older and not so mischevious, her litter is a littlealfalfa hay which is changed 3 times a day. This way if she eats a little bit, it's okay.

Oh my goodness, I'm still in cuteness overload!!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 30, 2006)

Annnndd, here's a few more pics of my baby girl!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 30, 2006)

You know, Snuggy and Baby will eat hay from their litter box. It used to gross me out, but they say rabbits know which parts they've soiled and they won't eat it. 

I have noticed they only pee in oneend of the litter box, which is opposite the hay end (I have their hay rack over that end of the box and they'll eat whatever falls through).


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 30, 2006)

That's good to know, it may save me a lot of hay. I am going to watch her with it, and if she doesn't seem to be eating the soiled part, I may not have to change it but once or twicea day.


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2006)

MBH..love the pics!! Soo cute!

Also, with regards to the hay..with all three of my boys, I have a separate hay box and litter box.However,I use Yesterdays News as litter andalways put hay in one corner. I think they like to sit and chew hay while they're in there going to the bathroom. It seems gross, but they only use one corner of the box and the hay is in the opposite corner. In three years they have never eaten hay that was soiled. I would just put Haley's hay in one corner and let her eat away...

Good Luck

-Haley (the person)


----------



## Spring (Jul 1, 2006)

What a cutie!



She is just precious! . Sounds like she's mommy's little princess already .


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey Spring! Yeah, she is already my little angel, just like Harper is my little man. Gosh, I've only had her since Thursday, and I am in complete LOVE! It was love at first site I tell you, she stole my heart away instantly. 

By the way, I forgot to mention this; I think Haley did her first half binky last night! It was when she was on the bed and I was taking pictures. See the pics with her and her white washcloth? Well, she was playing with her cloth, and suddenly started hopping to explore the clothes basket, and thenjump in the air and did a little wiggle. Then she went back to playing with her washcloth, it was so cute!! I wish I would've gotten a picture of it, but I didn't.

Here are some more pics of Haley from yesterday:

"Grrrrrrrr, my blanket!"





"Moooommmmm, I think my ears are confused!"





"Ooooooo, what's in here? Is it for me??"





"Who's the prettiest bunny of them all?"


----------



## Spring (Jul 1, 2006)

Aww! She's such a sweet litlte girl!  Hmm. I have a P theme (Pepsi and Pebbles), you're starting with an H (Hale and Harper)theme .

Give her a nose kiss for me! And maybe a few from my girls as well .


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 3, 2006)

Finally got around to getting some new pics of Haley. She is doing WONDERFUL, by the way. And she is finally eating her pellets too, and she loves them. I got lots of pics, so I'll break them down into 2 posts.

"Mmmmmm!"





"Can't I eat in peace without you playing with that flashy thing?!"





"Uh oh... busted..."





"Hey, what's up here?"





"Ear up..."





"Ear down..."


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 3, 2006)

"Heyyyy, the bunny ears are NOT funny!"





"Did you hear me?? I'm not amused..."


----------



## pamnock (Jul 3, 2006)

Glad to hear that she's doing so well!!!

Pam


----------



## Spring (Jul 4, 2006)

She is a darling! I love the last picture of you with her, so sweet . I miss the baby stage.. that's the best time where they're so curious and affectionate. Then the hormones kick in and all hell's broken loose 

So it looks like both ears have 'figures themselves out'?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 4, 2006)

Pam, she is doing WONDERFUL, I'm so thrilled. I followed everything you said to do, and not to do, and she is doing great. Thanks again for the awesome advice! You should become a vet! 

Spring, her ear that hadn't flopped yet, is now flopping. However, she can still make it stand up when she's interested in something. You can also flip it and it'll stay up. I have a feeling within a few days, she'll been a full blown loppy bunny. 

My mom came in the room when I was taking the pictures and saw her with both of her ears flopped for the first time. She thought she was the most adorable thing in the world. *Beaming with pride*


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 4, 2006)

Love the new pics!! She seems to have a bit of an attitude already. I love the look on her face in the busted pic. So funny!!


----------

